# FDA Releases List of 20 Most Dangerous Prescription Drugs



## moore2me (Sep 6, 2008)

http://www.fda.gov/cder/aers/potential_signals/potential_signals_2008Q1.htm

The FDA, through compiling reports of adverse effects of prescription drugs currently being used by the public, has published a summary of the 20 drugs with the worst records from January thru March of 2008. The website above contains the listing and more information should you be taking one of the products. I have listed them in alphabetical order below using their generic name. (The tradename is in parenthesis.) The problem with the drug is underlined.

1. Arginine Hydrochloride Injection (R-Gene 10) Pediatric overdose due to labeling / packaging confusion

2. Desflurane (Suprane) Cardiac arrest

3. Duloxetine (Cymbalta) Urinary retention

4. Etravirine (Intelence) Hemarthrosis- This means extra blood vessels grow into a joint or synovial cavity.

5. Fluorouracil Cream (Carac) and Ketoconazole Cream (Kuric) Adverse events due to name confusion

6. Heparin - Anaphylactic-type reactions

7. Icodextrin (Extraneal) Hypoglycemia

8. Insulin U-500 (Humulin R) Dosing confusion

9. Ivermectin (Stromectol) and Warfarin - Drug interaction

10. Lapatinib (Tykerb)- Hepatotoxicity

11. Lenalidomide (Revlimid) - Stevens Johnson Syndrome

12. Natalizumab (Tysabri) - Skin melanomas

13. Nitroglycerin (Nitrostat) -Overdose due to labeling confusion

14. Octreotide Acetate Depot (Sandostatin LAR) - Ileus

15. Oxycodone Hydrochloride Controlled-Release (Oxycontin)- Drug misuse, abuse and overdose.

16. Perflutren Lipid Microsphere (Definity)- Cardiopulmonary reactions.

17. Phenytoin Injection (Dilantin) - Purple Glove Syndrome

18. Quetiapine (Seroquel)- Overdose due to sample pack labeling confusion

19. Telbivudine (Tyzeka)- Peripheral neuropathy.

20. Tumor Necrosis Factor (TNF) Blockers - Cancers in children and young adults.


----------



## imfree (Sep 6, 2008)

Thanks for the list, Mooer2Me. Here's a picture of the
U-500 insulin I made for Dr TJ shortly after she taught
me how to use the stuff. Yep, it's 5X the concentration
of normal U-100 insulins. Gotta' watch that stuff.


----------

